# How often in summer



## Aramis

The polls and questionnaires are getting more and more popular so I though I'll start another one

This time the question is: how often in summer?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

You know, Aramis, I figure you're an intelligent person for your clever sarcasm. And another thing, I like your taste in music. But sometimes you really do say the most ridiculous things. I guess every forum needs an Aramis.


----------



## science

3-5 times in a good summer. 

I'd like to twice a month, but I can't afford it most months. The truth is, every other month is more practical on my budget.


----------



## Ukko

Well over 8 times do I enjoy the flowering plants in my yard. They are mostly perennials, and something is in blossom from May through September. Then in October comes the Burning Bush. In November comes in Sibelius weather, and the Holidays, and depression.

And bowling season.

Just what you had in mind, eh?

_Aramis_?


----------



## World Violist

I thought you'd never ask!

I around 4 times per summer on average.


----------



## sospiro

I am so proud to say that it should be 5 - 8 times this summer

In 2007 it was 370
2008 - 139
2009 - 78
2010 - 14
2011 - 6*


* as at 5th July 2011


----------



## Meaghan

Usually 3-5 times. Only twice so far this summer, but there's still plenty of time!


----------



## Meaghan

(Actually, this year, it may well end up being over 5, thanks to my Grammy.)


----------



## Aksel

I don't know about you guys, but I try to make it at least two, if not three times a day. Sometimes even more.


----------



## Couchie

None! And surprisingly I'm not married, or Jewish!


----------



## Aramis

I'm glad so many people, despite my inattentive omission, have guessed that the question was about how many times do you participate in duels with flintlock pistols. 

Sospiro's statistic seems most appaling - numbers radically declining year by year say it all, she's very sensitive in matters of honor and never misses. 

At the other hand I don't understand why Meaghan is going to duel because of Grammy.


----------



## PhillipPark

Aramis said:


> At the other hand I don't understand why Meaghan is going to duel because of Grammy.


You have to take care of sour grapes before they fester in your trash :lol:

I am probably doing no good in veiling how oblivious I am: but am I the only one that originally gathered this poll was having to do with sex, or the alternative for solo fliers? The potential choices may be on the skimpy side....however I do realize many members here are a quite a bit older than me.


----------



## Yoshi

PhillipPark said:


> You have to take care of sour grapes before they fester in your trash :lol:
> 
> I am probably doing no good in veiling how oblivious I am: but *am I the only one that originally gathered this poll was having to do with sex, or the alternative for solo fliers?* The potential choices may be on the skimpy side....however I do realize many members here are a quite a bit older than me.


No :lol: .


----------



## Aksel

PhillipPark said:


> You have to take care of sour grapes before they fester in your trash :lol:
> 
> *I am probably doing no good in veiling how oblivious I am: but am I the only one that originally gathered this poll was having to do with sex, or the alternative for solo fliers? The potential choices may be on the skimpy side....however I do realize many members here are a quite a bit older than me.*


I chose not to say what I'm doing two to three times a day this summer. I'm quite positive you can find it out for yourselves.


----------



## Yoshi

Playing the trombone?


----------



## World Violist

I don't even know what I'm going to do four times this summer. No clue whatsoever. In keeping with the question.

Except now that I know what the question is asking, I'll be sure to challenge 4 people to flintlock pistol duels.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Who knows who I'm going to duel this summer... maybe some of you here...


----------



## jurianbai

wwwwwooow... sounds very er0tic... I'll book for maximume theeen... very looooong summer here...


----------



## World Violist

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Who knows who I'm going to duel this summer... maybe some of you here...


You're on, buddy.


----------



## science

"Dueling with flintlock pistols?"

Is that what the kids are calling it these days? I can hardly understand the slang anymore.


----------



## Ravellian

Every night, once or twice. Wait, what are we talking about...?


----------



## kv466

It's a very hot summer...can't even imagine how many times right now!


----------



## Nix

I can't believe you guys keep count...


----------



## science

Nix said:


> I can't believe you guys keep count...


Well, it shows up on my credit card bill.


----------



## mamascarlatti

It's winter here , so I tried it once but it was too cold.


----------



## Weston

It's been outlawed in my state. You know, the lawyers make the laws and they make more money from law suits than from probate of the deceased's assets - so what can you do?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

How often do I go to the toilet in the summer? Everyday. Staying regular is healthy and important.


----------



## TxllxT

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> How often do I go to the toilet in the summer? Everyday. Staying regular is healthy and important.


You mean, that it sounds like a duel with flintlock pistols being fired?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

If we were living in 1800s Russia, duels would be quite common. They always took matters in their own hands. Imagine 2 guys dueling for me... ah!


----------



## Aramis

Huilunsoittaja said:


> If we were living in 1800s Russia, duels would be quite common. They always took matters in their own hands. Imagine 2 guys dueling for me... ah!


He, it wasn't Russian domain, it's just they had their wanna-be-Europe complex and absorbed the fashion for duels in XIXth century but it was aping the same way that they all spoke French and tried to follow all other trends from Paris (or Europe in general). The tradition of duels is relatively short there though in comparison with Europe where it was all well estabilished already in middle ages.


----------



## World Violist

Aramis said:


> aping the same way that they all spoke French


This is entertaining me, trying to hear in my head a Russian speaking French.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

World Violist said:


> This is entertaining me, trying to hear in my head a Russian speaking French.


Happens a lot in Tolstoy's books. In Anna Karenina, it's normal, but in War & Peace, there becomes a campaign against speaking French because everyone hated Napolean.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I would post something witty, but I forgot which one I voted for....


----------



## World Violist

Klavierspieler said:


> which one I voted for....


It's the one in italics.


----------



## Kopachris

Something witty.


----------



## Klavierspieler

World Violist said:


> It's the one in italics.


Oh, yeah (duh). Now I have nothing to say...


----------



## dmg

Most I've done is seven ... in one day.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I generally try to avoid. Sometimes I even to get around having to.


----------



## clavichorder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Happens a lot in Tolstoy's books. In Anna Karenina, it's normal, but in War & Peace, there becomes a campaign against speaking French because everyone hated Napolean.


You've read both those books? I'll have to get to them later this year.


----------



## clavichorder

Can I point out the obvious in saying that some of the answers are sounding very dirty?

Actually, there's no reason to I guess, its already been pointed out. I wish I could delete this post now.


----------



## clavichorder

*How often in the Winter?*

Bumping the thread, so to speak.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I just thought of a _very_ inappropriate joke I could post, but I decided against it.


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> *How often in the Winter?*
> Bumping the thread, so to speak.


Not as often as I'd like to, unfortunately, but I still went several times.

We _are_ talking about hiking, right?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Kopachris said:


> Not as often as I'd like to, unfortunately, but I still went several times.
> 
> We _are_ talking about hiking, right?


Of course!


----------



## science

In the winter, not as often, but I try to make it count when I do. 

So in the words of (as far as I know) Ray Charles, "I got fifty cents more than I am gonna keep, let the good times roll baby."


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I do _everything_ well over eight times in summer.


----------



## Klavierspieler

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I do _everything_ well over eight times in summer.


I hope not!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Klavierspieler said:


> I hope not!


Not everything you are thinking of.


----------



## LordBlackudder




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

LordBlackudder said:


>





> Ah, wonderful. _Wounderbar!_ Ah-please allow me to introduce myself-I am the owner of Fawlty Towers, and may welcome your war, your wall, you wall, *you all* ... and hope your stay will be a happy one. Now would you like to eat first or would you like a drink before the war ... ning that, er, trespassers will be -er, er -tied up with piano wire ... Sorry! Sorry! _(clutches his thigh)_ Bit of trouble with the old leg ... Got a touch of shrapnel in the war ... *Korean,* Korean war, sorry, Korean.


From Fawlty Towers episode 6: The Germans.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

the first one ............... and the second one and the third one and the ....................


----------



## Capeditiea

...is this a trick question? 

of course i do it 0 times in the summer, it is far too hot to go swimming... with out a swimsuit.


----------



## Granate

Very often, like a routine every day at 20h, when the sun sets in the beach.







I love walking.


----------



## Capeditiea

also i just noticed this... but what if we do it 5 times in the summer?


----------



## Klassik

Capeditiea said:


> also i just noticed this... but what if we do it 5 times in the summer?


I think that's why the forum broke. It could not handle such confusion!


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> I think that's why the forum broke. It could not handle such confusion!


*nods, interesting number indeed.  Hail Eris?!

...


----------



## hpowders

Since all 17 of my children were born in April, it wouldn't be a stretch to say I do it quite prolifically in Summer. Off the charts!!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> Since all 17 of my children were born in April, it wouldn't be a stretch to say I do it quite prolifically in Summer. Off the charts!!!


3 more and we could call you Bach or Hpowders on G string


----------



## Klassik

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Who knows who I'm going to duel this summer... maybe some of you here...


Now this is what we need here on TC! Moderators dueling members! Or maybe moderators dueling other moderators! 



Huilunsoittaja said:


> If we were living in 1800s Russia, duels would be quite common. They always took matters in their own hands. Imagine 2 guys dueling for me... ah!


Wow, this forum was a pretty wild place in 2011. These days, the female posters seem to prefer dead guys dueling each other for their affection. Somehow, the concept of two dead guys dueling one another doesn't seem to make much sense. Perhaps it would be more accurate to say that two living people will duel and the person who gets shot dies and ends up the winner as they get the lady?  Once again, I think the confusion over this issue is going to cause the forum to crash again.

Speaking of duels, this reminds me of the composer all the cool kids are listening to these days, Franz Ignaz Beck:



> His time in Mannheim came to an abrupt end when he - seemingly fatally - wounded an opponent in a duel (allegedly because of jealousy), an act that forced him to leave Germany. It is hard to ascertain whether this is really what happened or just a Berlioz-like cloak and dagger story. The only source for this tale is Beck's pupil Henri Blanchard who published this account in a biography of his former teacher in the Revue et Gazette musicale de Paris (1845). According to Blanchard, Beck's opponent had only feigned his death, but Beck was not to learn this for several years.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franz_Ignaz_Beck

No wonder Beck is a cool dude!



Huilunsoittaja said:


> You know, Aramis, I figure you're an intelligent person for your clever sarcasm. And another thing, I like your taste in music. But sometimes you really do say the most ridiculous things. I guess every forum needs an Aramis.


But what about a Klassik?! 



HarpsichordConcerto said:


> How often do I go to the toilet in the summer? Everyday. Staying regular is healthy and important.


I'm glad you can Handel your fiber. How often do you go to the toilet during the other seasons though? Perhaps you should compose your own Four Seasons where you evoke your evolving bowel movements. I sense some wintertime dissonance!


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Since all 17 of my children were born in April, it wouldn't be a stretch to say I do it quite prolifically in Summer. Off the charts!!!


It seems that you must go sockless in the summer. Given that, I hope you bring plenty of Summer's Eve or else things might smell a little fishy.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

How many Socks did Bach own ?


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> How many Socks did Bach own ?


Not many it seems. He probably preferred thong sandals.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Klassik said:


> Not many it seems. He probably preferred thong sandals.


Better for playing the Organ I suppose


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> It seems that you must go sockless in the summer. Given that, I hope you bring plenty of Summer's Eve or else things might smell a little fishy.


With TC crashing every 15 minutes in Summer, there isn't much else for me to do, that I happen to excel at. Reading is fine...but I simply don't excel at it. The next biblical ark may have to be built for me and my brood. Who knows? One day the History Channel may have a sockumentary about it.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Listening to 4’33”? About every 5 minutes


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Better for playing the Organ I suppose


A flesh-colored Wurlitzer?

No smart phones. No cable TV. No Alexa. No exciting TC meltdowns. A great time to be a family man.


----------



## hpowders

I love these old threads. I wonder why this one was discontinued? Glad to see it Bach.


----------



## hpowders

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I do _everything_ well over eight times in summer.


Never any blisters?


----------



## Phil loves classical

In summer I shower over 8 times a day for some reason. Not from the heat.


----------



## Capeditiea

Phil loves classical said:


> In summer I shower over 8 times a day for some reason. Not from the heat.


:O me showering 8 times in summer... would be about as rare as a cat being petted on the belly, then not getting scratched. :3


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Klassik I'm impressed you found all my old posts ^_^ nostalgia of the olden days...

Also, hello everyone! I don't really have anything much to say on this forum anymore, so that is all.


----------



## Klassik

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Also, hello everyone! I don't really have anything much to say on this forum anymore, so that is all.


It's sad that we have to bump threads from 2011 just to find interesting conversations on here. I don't know what has happened to the place over the years. Anyway, hopefully you'll find something to say. Perhaps you could even duel someone this summer! 

If nothing else, you could tell me if the Yondani Butt/LSO recording of Glazunov Symphony No. 3 that I brought a few months back is a good interpretation or if it sounds like, well, you know.  As a fan of John Butt's keyboard recordings, I actually consider it a good thing if things sound like Butt. Hmm. I'm not sure how I ended up on this topic. :lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson

I find excessive humidity debilitating, so not often in Summer.


----------



## hpowders

One of the rare threads. I'm absorbing information I can actually use. :tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I use a Hat and sunscreen lotion


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I use a Hat and sunscreen lotion


I see that you're better protected during the summer than hpowders.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Klassik said:


> It's sad that we have to bump threads from 2011 just to find interesting conversations on here. I don't know what has happened to the place over the years. Anyway, hopefully you'll find something to say. Perhaps you could even duel someone this summer!
> 
> If nothing else, you could tell me if the Yondani Butt/LSO recording of Glazunov Symphony No. 3 that I brought a few months back is a good interpretation or if it sounds like, well, you know.  As a fan of John Butt's keyboard recordings, I actually consider it a good thing if things sound like Butt. Hmm. I'm not sure how I ended up on this topic. :lol:


I'm going to graduate from graduate school in less than 2 months, so who knows what kind of time or opportunity that will allow for me to come back. But I'm also split in my use of time on the internet now with other social media platforms.

 Yondani Butt was considered a great interpreter of Glazunov's music by the now-defunct Glazunov Society in America (I'm interested in resurrecting it one day!). I think I've heard that recording in the past, so I would say I approve of it. Neeme Jarvi possibly made my favorite recording of it.

If you want some more Glazunov plugs around here, let me know! I might post more stuff about Russian music in general in the future, the way I used to.


----------



## Klassik

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm going to graduate from graduate school in less than 2 months, so who knows what kind of time or opportunity that will allow for me to come back. But I'm also split in my use of time on the internet now with other social media platforms.
> 
> Yondani Butt was considered a great interpreter of Glazunov's music by the now-defunct Glazunov Society in America (I'm interested in resurrecting it one day!). I think I've heard that recording in the past, so I would say I approve of it. Neeme Jarvi possibly made my favorite recording of it.
> 
> If you want some more Glazunov plugs around here, let me know! I might post more stuff about Russian music in general in the future, the way I used to.


Ah, yes, I remember finishing from graduate school. I don't remember much about the time after graduate school since I did a whole lot of nothing other than going to work. :lol: I suppose you must be putting your finishing touches on your capstone project. Hopefully it's something you find interesting.

What, you didn't like my Butt joke?  Bummer. :lol: Oh well. I actually brought that CD at the same time that I brought a MFSL/Melodiya CD of Glazunov's Symphony No. 4 (Fedoseyev/USSR TV & Radio Large Symphony Orchestra), Violin Concerto in A minor (Snitkovsky/Rozhdestvensky), and Stenka Razin (Svetlanov/USSR State Academy Orchestra). That's probably one of the most valuable CDs I have since it's a MFSL CD and those are rare. I guess a Glazunov fan must have sold those to the used CD store I brought them from.

What do you recommend from Glazunov in terms of chamber music (string quartets and works with string quartets mainly)? I know it's hard to recommend anything without knowing my tastes in chamber music, but I mainly enjoy late Classical/early Romantic quartets. I do like Tchaikovsky's (not Boris) quartets though. Oddly enough, I've collected a few Glazunov CDs over the years and quite like all the stuff I've heard on them (the aforementioned VC would probably be my favorite), but I have not really explored his works much beyond what's on the CDs I have.

I'm secretly disappointed that I've turned this thread into a serious discussion. TC expects better from me! Of course, if I don't love some Glazunov work that you recommend, we may have a duel on here. Wouldn't that be interesting? :lol:


----------



## Phil loves classical

Klassik said:


> I'm secretly disappointed that I've turned this thread into a serious discussion. TC expects better from me! Of course, if I don't love some Glazunov work that you recommend, we may have a duel on here. Wouldn't that be interesting? :lol:


Klassk is like most phoney guys... Only cleans up around women.


----------



## Klassik

Phil loves classical said:


> Klassk is like most phoney guys... Only cleans up around women.


There are a few constants here at TC. Two of them are that there are always women here at TC and that Klassik will always be Klassik.


----------



## Capeditiea

...i am confused.


----------



## hpowders

OP: I seem to have been disabled in searching for a definitive answer. Sorry.


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> 3 more and we could call you Bach or *Hpowders on G string *


*The G String *is my favorite violin string. Love what Prokofiev wrote for it in the opening of his Violin Concerto no. 2!! I try and listen to this great work at least three times in summer.

(The E, A and D strings are all tied for second place).


----------

